# Fiat 411r High Low



## CamiraDowns

Howdy all,

I just bought a Fiat 411r that for its age is in reasonable condition.

I will spend the next couple of months bringing it back to some of its former glory.

What i cant work out is how to use this single stick transmittion to switch between high and low, currently it is in low and getting it b up to the shed today was very slow.

Thanks in advance, Brad.


----------



## Fedup

I suspect you have a simple H pattern shift, 1,2,3,R? Try putting the trans in neutral, center the shifter left to right. Then try pushing the lever straight forward or pulling it straight back. That's how some old Olivers(and probably others) changed the range with one lever.


----------



## CamiraDowns

Ahh that sounds promising there does seem to be a fair bit of distance between the H. I will try that tomorrow, mothers day today propably not appropriate to sneak up the shed.
Cheers Fedup


----------



## John Ovenpilot

Hi, If you are still on-line, I have just bought a 411R and would like to ask a few questions if possible.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Rooboy

Hi, I have a couple of 411R's maybe I can give you some assistance. Maybe not either but worth a shot !!


----------



## John Ovenpilot

Much appreciated for your offer.

I have managed to find a Service and repair manual. I have also found an Operators Manual, but it is for the 411Rb, which is the gas version. Cannot locate an Operators Manual for the 411R Diesel version. If you you are aware of the location of one, greatly appreciated.

Without the operations manual I have two questions.

Question one, is the operation of what I believe is the fuel primer located on the fuel injector mechanism. A plastic white wheel. Not sure as to the proper operation of it.

Question two, I am having quite a difficult time figuring out the double shift pattern of the transmission. I think I have the lower gears selected, but the speeds feel like the high end. I'd thought I'd ask before pulling off the shifter cover to have a look as to what is going on with the shift forks.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Rooboy

Hi John,
I only have the service repair manual which is fairly technical. I can tell you though that the fuel primer ( or lift pump) is the plastic white wheel, although on mine it is metal. I recently purchased a new lift pump and it just scews into position on the side of the injector pump. I have a 411r Backhoe that does not hold prime for some reason, so to get it going I need to prime it by loosening the number one injector line at the injector, prime it by unscrewing the lift pump until the wheel rises and pumping until diesel is bleeding cleanly from the top of the injector. Tighten injector, push lift pump in and screw it back into position. And away she goes. 
With the double shift pattern it moves from low to high, being forward for low and back for high, with the gear stick exactly in the middle of the pattern. So between 1st and 3rd, or reverse and second if you like. It should slide forward to the low pattern and then the pattern is exactly the same for low and high. 
Hope that helps. Feel free to keep talking. 
Cheers 
Trevor


----------



## John Ovenpilot

Rooboy said:


> Hi John,
> I only have the service repair manual which is fairly technical. I can tell you though that the fuel primer ( or lift pump) is the plastic white wheel, although on mine it is metal. I recently purchased a new lift pump and it just scews into position on the side of the injector pump. I have a 411r Backhoe that does not hold prime for some reason, so to get it going I need to prime it by loosening the number one injector line at the injector, prime it by unscrewing the lift pump until the wheel rises and pumping until diesel is bleeding cleanly from the top of the injector. Tighten injector, push lift pump in and screw it back into position. And away she goes.
> With the double shift pattern it moves from low to high, being forward for low and back for high, with the gear stick exactly in the middle of the pattern. So between 1st and 3rd, or reverse and second if you like. It should slide forward to the low pattern and then the pattern is exactly the same for low and high.
> Hope that helps. Feel free to keep talking.
> Cheers
> Trevor


Hi Trevor,

Much appreciated for your response.

I managed to find an Instruction manual, but it is for the gas 411Rb, I can send it to you if you'd like, but odds are you already know what is in it.

I think I figured out the shifter. Seem to have all the gears, although it sure takes a bit of doing and finesse to shift.

I looked at the primer, I might need a new one as well as it does not seem to come up all the way once unscrewed. Don't want to force it without having a new one on hand since it seems to start well without needing to be primed.

At the back are two hydraulic lines, at first I thought that they were wet lines, but they are connected to a valve control. Not really sure what they are for.

Cheers


----------



## Rooboy

Hi John
I am not sure about the hydraulic lines at the back of the tractor. It sounds like a set of remotes to me, that allow an implement attached to the 3 point linkage that requires hydraulic action, to be tapped into the hydraulics of the tractors 3 point linkage system. My tractor does not have this. Can you attach a photo to a post and I will be able to see what it is maybe. 
Cheers

Trevor


----------



## John Ovenpilot

Hi,

Here is the picture of the lines, they must be an older type of wet lines.

Cheers


----------



## John Ovenpilot

The lines are controlled by this hydraulic lever on the side.

Cheers


----------



## Rooboy

Yes I would think so too. Remotes for an implement that requires hydraulics. Neither of mine have this. Might be a later version of the 411r. Does your drivers seat collapse when you sit on it or is the suspension still working as it should ?


----------



## John Ovenpilot

Thanks.

Nope the rubber spring for the seat is done. The North American dealer for Fiat tractors is actually within 100km of me. Sometimes we get lucky.

I'll pay him a visit soon, pickup some filters and some other odds and ends that I'm missing. Like a draw bar.

The draft spring for the three point hitch is also broken, maybe I can replace it.

For a 50 some year old tractor seems to run well. Looks quite well built.

I need to figure out how to adjust the pto clutch thrown. The PTO does not disengage with full clutch movement. If you have a helpfull hint with that much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Rooboy

I have never had to adjust the pto clutch. However I can send you a copy of the parts manual which I have in hardcopy. This shows an exploded diagram of the drive through the gearbox to the pto. I will have to do it tonight after work ( in about 12 hrs time.) If it's ok I would like a copy of your operators manual also John. Thanks Trevor


----------



## John Ovenpilot

Here is the Instructions manual for the 411Rb.

Cheers


----------



## Rooboy

Hi John, I was going to try and scan my book however I found the same book online on this link. 








Transmission Assemblies; Removal And Stripping Of Clutch; Operations And Cautions - Fiat 411 R Service Manual [Page 3]


Fiat 411 R Manual Online: transmission assemblies, Removal And Stripping Of Clutch, Operations And Cautions. Clutch The Master Clutch Assembly Is Composed Oi Two Dry, Single-Plate Clutches, One For The Tractor Transmission Drive And The Other For The Power-Take-Off Drive. The Unit Is...




www.manualslib.com





If this does not work for you let me know and I will get my book scanned, and send that to you.

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## John Ovenpilot

Rooboy said:


> Hi John, I was going to try and scan my book however I found the same book online on this link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transmission Assemblies; Removal And Stripping Of Clutch; Operations And Cautions - Fiat 411 R Service Manual [Page 3]
> 
> 
> Fiat 411 R Manual Online: transmission assemblies, Removal And Stripping Of Clutch, Operations And Cautions. Clutch The Master Clutch Assembly Is Composed Oi Two Dry, Single-Plate Clutches, One For The Tractor Transmission Drive And The Other For The Power-Take-Off Drive. The Unit Is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.manualslib.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this does not work for you let me know and I will get my book scanned, and send that to you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trevor


Hi Trevor,

No need to scan, I found this complete manual on-line. Did you manage to download the operators manual I added to this discussion? 

Cheers


----------



## John Ovenpilot

Sorry Trevor,

The service manual that you have, does it include the diesel engine sections?

Cheers


----------



## John Ovenpilot

John Ovenpilot said:


> Sorry Trevor,
> 
> The service manual that you have, does it include the diesel engine sections?
> 
> Cheers


Looks like the Service Manual that I have located, which seems to be the only one available online is missing pages 1-51.

Does your service manual have these pages?

Thanks


----------



## John Ovenpilot

Hi,

i have managed to obtain a complete service manual.

Still have a quick question, wonder if you have the answer.

Question is what is the best way to drain and refill the 3-point hitch hydraulic system?


Cheers


----------



## webfrog

John Ovenpilot said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have managed to obtain a complete service manual.
> 
> Still have a quick question, wonder if you have the answer.
> 
> Question is what is the best way to drain and refill the 3-point hitch hydraulic system?
> 
> 
> Cheers


Do you have the complete service manual with the pages with the diesel engine. I am looking for that one....

Best Regards
Thomas


----------



## John Ovenpilot

webfrog said:


> Do you have the complete service manual with the pages with the diesel engine. I am looking for that one....
> 
> Best Regards
> Thomas


----------



## John Ovenpilot

Are you just looking for the missing diesel pages? The rest is here. I'll scan the missing pages and send them when I get a chance, 

Cheers


----------



## webfrog

John Ovenpilot said:


> Are you just looking for the missing diesel pages? The rest is here. I'll scan the missing pages and send them when I get a chance,
> 
> Cheers


Hi John,
Super, it is the Diesel pages that i am missing..... I will just wait then. I have found a lot of other things which i will upload to a webpage and post a link in here....  
Looking forward receiving the missing pages, that would be highly appreciated by me, and i think a lot of others as well.....
Best regards
Thomas


----------



## John Ovenpilot

webfrog said:


> Hi John,
> Super, it is the Diesel pages that i am missing..... I will just wait then. I have found a lot of other things which i will upload to a webpage and post a link in here....
> Looking forward receiving the missing pages, that would be highly appreciated by me, and i think a lot of others as well.....
> Best regards
> Thomas


SorryI did not forget you. Just super busy will get to it soon. Cheers


----------



## John Ovenpilot

John Ovenpilot said:


> SorryI did not forget you. Just super busy will get to it soon. Cheers


Here are the missing pages from the Service Manual.

I have a question to ask. I would like to drain and replace the hydraulic oil for the PTO, any idea where to drain the oil from? Do I refill it at the filter opening?

Thanks


----------



## John Ovenpilot

I have a question to ask. I would like to drain and replace the hydraulic oil for the lift (3-point hitch), any idea where to drain the oil from? Do I refill it at the filter opening?

Thanks


----------



## dince

John Ovenpilot said:


> I have a question to ask. I would like to drain and replace the hydraulic oil for the lift (3-point hitch), any idea where to drain the oil from? Do I refill it at the filter opening?
> 
> Thanks


Member John Ovenpilot, I have reading, with great interest, your dialog re Fiat 411R. Are you still active on this forum? Did you end up getting a Parts Manual? I would very much appreciate getting one. I have difficulty reading the Service Manual (minus the Engine section!). My email is [email protected]. I appreciate the Forum is the place to share with others, but I am happy for you to contact me direct. At one stage, I had a large sheet of photographs showing all the service/lubrication points on the 411R. I have recently shifted house, and am still looking for it, but will be happy to share it when I find it. It came in the back of my Operators Manual, all folded up.


----------



## dince

Rooboy said:


> I have never had to adjust the pto clutch. However I can send you a copy of the parts manual which I have in hardcopy. This shows an exploded diagram of the drive through the gearbox to the pto. I will have to do it tonight after work ( in about 12 hrs time.) If it's ok I would like a copy of your operators manual also John. Thanks Trevor


Rooboy, could I get a copy of your Parts Book for a Fiat 411R, please? I will be happy to cover costs. Are kangaroo skins still legal tender in your part of the world?! My email is [email protected]
Kind regards, David Ince


----------



## pogobill

Dince, there are a number of manuals right here in this thread, available for you to download.


----------

